
The Mindful Commute - jingwen
http://mindfulcommute.org
======
JBReefer
I think this is true about more than just commutes. Aside from Instagram and
this place, social media just makes me disgusted by my friends and the media.
What's the point of something that worsens relationships, which are the only
thing that matters? Maybe this election made me realize how angry and
unfocused it all makes me feel, but either way I've blocked those sites with
an extension.

I feel much calmer now, and I'm pretty sure I'm more productive. I also feel
like I have more energy for things that matter, like going to the gym
frequently. I think "the feed" of social media is exhausting and unending, and
feels very unhealthy.

